# Did Uber flood every market with more drivers this past week?



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

It's an absolute joke here in Louisville, cars everywhere. I had high hopes for Derby week but now I'm just so fed up with these assholes that this will be my last week if things don't go well next week. How are you supposed to make money when there's a car on every corner?
I'm looking at the map now and there's 9 cars within a block of each other in the east side bar district, all just sitting there.
There are other drivers complaining of the same thing on The uber drivers group on Facebook.
Time to move on to better things in my life. This shit is a scam and a joke.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> It's an absolute joke here in Louisville, cars everywhere. I had high hopes for Derby week but now I'm just so fed up with these assholes that this will be my last week of things don't go well next week. How are you supposed to make money when there's a car on every corner?
> I'm looking at the map now and there's 9 cars within a block of each other in the east side bar district, all just sitting there.
> There are other drivers complaining of the same thing on The uber drivers group on Facebook.
> Time to move on to better things in my life. This shit is a scam and a joke.


Stop complaining...

Quit & get a real job if u don't like the current market. Otherwise, keep quiet & keep it moving. When every1 & their brother & sister can get a license, a car & phone for the app, what do u expect?


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Due to the bad economy all over, most people need an extra job, that would explain the actual uber driver's market saturation problem.
We all need the job, unfortunately, more drivers is equal to less income.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uber needs to spend money on marketing and get all the taxi riders to switch to Uber. I see hundreds of Taxis all day and many people still use them daily, standing on the curb waving in the rain. 

But yes, market is getting flooded, even now, i see dozens and dozens of Uber cars on my app driving around or standing still at 3am.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Most of the newly anointed drivers won't be here long when they see how little the make. The ones driving until they find a job in their career field won't be around long either.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> It's an absolute joke here in Louisville, cars everywhere. I had high hopes for Derby week but now I'm just so fed up with these assholes that this will be my last week of things don't go well next week. How are you supposed to make money when there's a car on every corner?
> I'm looking at the map now and there's 9 cars within a block of each other in the east side bar district, all just sitting there.
> There are other drivers complaining of the same thing on The uber drivers group on Facebook.
> Time to move on to better things in my life. This shit is a scam and a joke.


See my thread "Cute!". This Uber driver had to be 75 years old. I wonder what his rating will be in about 1.5 weeks. Or if he even cares. Maybe he's a journalist or Cook County spy as he had this shitty grin on his face.

The Target parking lot near O'Hare is filled with UberBlack vehicles and when I stopped to pee at the Starbucks around the corner there are signs all over No Livery Or Taxi Parking.

It IS a joke at this point.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Beur said:


> Most of the newly anointed drivers won't be here long when they see how little the make. The ones driving until they find a job in their career field won't be around long either.


The new Wave of uberx drivers 
Will take less pay 
Probably will stick around for a long time


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> The new Wave of uberx drivers
> Will take less pay
> Probably will stick around for a long time


.....to make payments on their reverse mortgage because they haven't died yet as anticipated.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> The new Wave of uberx drivers
> Will take less pay
> Probably will stick around for a long time


I don't know about that 20yearsdriving, at last week's partners meeting here in PS they were the unhappiest group.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

zMann said:


> Due to the bad economy all over, most people need an extra job, that would explain the actual uber driver's market saturation problem.
> We all need the job, unfortunately, more drivers is equal to less income.


One of my riders told me a newbie suburban Chicago driver was "so happy" with the $ he was making and inquired about a good place to sleep overnight in his car......in the City of Chicago! where people are being killed daily.

Vote with your head, not your heart.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh My said:


> One of my riders told me a newbie suburban Chicago driver was "so happy" with the $ he was making and inquired about a good place to sleep overnight in his car......in the City of Chicago! where people are being killed daily.
> 
> Vote with your head, not your heart.


Believe or not some guys have no other choice but to drive for Uber or any other company, they're in need of some sort of income.
I am one of these drivers, in the mean time we always hope for the best. I always try to drive in safe area that I know.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

zMann said:


> Believe or not some guys have no other choice but to drive for Uber or any other company, they're in need of some sort of income.
> I am one of these drivers, in the mean time we always hope for the best. I always try to drive in safe area that I know.


Likewise. It's really sad what this country has come to. I got a ping tonight on the fringe of my own good "safe" neighborhood. I arrived, saw the destination address and immediately cancelled. I'm not that desperate. I'll use my last 5 gallons of fuel to drive to my homestate and kill myself...myself.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh My said:


> See my thread "Cute!". This Uber driver had to be 75 years old. I wonder what his rating will be in about 1.5 weeks. Or if he even cares. Maybe he's a journalist or Cook County spy as he had this shitty grin on his face.
> 
> The Target parking lot near O'Hare is filled with UberBlack vehicles and when I stopped to pee at the Starbucks around the corner there are signs all over No Livery Or Taxi Parking.
> 
> It IS a joke at this point.


Dude, im constantly faced with UberBlack SUVs (New suburbans). The city is filled with them and they drive like they own the road on tiny streets of DC with apple ipdas glued to the windshield.

I refuse to carry my gun in my car, because i would shoot their tires at every traffic light. Half my income would be spent on ammo.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

They're specially bringing in a lot of out of town drivers for the derby, good luck with it.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Dude, im constantly faced with UberBlack SUVs (New suburbans). The city is filled with them and they drive like they own the road on tiny streets of DC with apple ipdas glued to the windshield.
> 
> I refuse to carry my gun in my car, because i would shoot their tires at every traffic light. Half my income would be spent on ammo.


You sound envious.


----------



## truth (Apr 26, 2015)

I read so many complaints here so let's address a few.
1. Uber does not and will not ever care what a rider's rating is. I've seen 1 star riders. Even if they have 1 star, Uber only sees the 20-28% they are getting from that consumer and that is all that matters to them period so please stop thinking Uber cares about you the driver.
Solution: If every driver agreed to not pick up anyone under a 4.5 then they would be forced to take a cab. The downside is that some one sneaky who does not care will take the trip.

2. Drivers complain about saturated streets. This is true and again Uber only sees the 20-28% they get so Uber as business plays the numbers game.

The UberX drivers have it worse because their private car is not designed to have 10,000 feet and hands a year in them tracking dirt and touching everything like a taxi. After one year and 40,000-60,000 miles their car is even more worthless now. No resale value, high cost repairs and very high mileage. Again Uber knows this and knows by the time you realize it there are 4 drivers ready to take your place until they realize and the cycle continues.

90% of UberX drivers are not insured properly and or their insuramce dictates no Uber. Uber does not provide insurance period.

3. When a rider refuses to get out upon request, that rider is now trespassing. End of debate, call police and they will vacate fast.
4. Complaining to Uber about clients....hahaha...you will always get the same email saying we agree with you, an internal inquiry is being done, you should not have to deal with that. Why, because without the driver there is no 20-28% for Uber. The one and only way to win is to not pick anyone up under 4.5 and they will get a clue.

The drivers hold the power here but only if it is in unity. Without unity Uber will always get the only thing they care about which is 20-28%.

The drivers do NOT work for Uber. Uber is only a technology company that created a platform to make you a taxi and line theirs and their investor's pockets. UberX is almost 66% cheaper than a cab. I would say Uber Technologies are the geniuses. Their capitalistic predatory methods turned you into a welfare cabby over night.


----------



## truth (Apr 26, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Uber needs to spend money on marketing and get all the taxi riders to switch to Uber. I see hundreds of Taxis all day and many people still use them daily, standing on the curb waving in the rain.
> 
> But yes, market is getting flooded, even now, i see dozens and dozens of Uber cars on my app driving around or standing still at 3am.


News flash, taxi drivers are driving for Uber also, the cab companies have spent millions trying to beat Uber and they can't so they have taken the same millions and bought black cars, SUVs and put cab drivers in them. The actual cabs also have uber apps in them now.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> It's an absolute joke here in Louisville, cars everywhere. I had high hopes for Derby week but now I'm just so fed up with these assholes that this will be my last week of things don't go well next week. How are you supposed to make money when there's a car on every corner?
> I'm looking at the map now and there's 9 cars within a block of each other in the east side bar district, all just sitting there.
> There are other drivers complaining of the same thing on The uber drivers group on Facebook.
> Time to move on to better things in my life. This shit is a scam and a joke.


UBER MAKES 20% MONEY on everything! They want Every car on the road to be an Uber so they'll get their 20% They honestly will make MORE money - period, They don't care if 100 drivers make $1000 dollars or 1000 drivers make a dollar ($1.00 !! ) Uber still gets THEIR guarantee !! its the Uber Koolaide....


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Dude, im constantly faced with UberBlack SUVs (New suburbans). The city is filled with them and they drive like they own the road on tiny streets of DC with apple ipdas glued to the windshield.
> 
> I refuse to carry my gun in my car, because i would shoot their tires at every traffic light. Half my income would be spent on ammo.


And then when they are actually moving they're going 2mph in Chicago because they don't want to waste any gas. There is no need or reason for those vehicles in this line of business (obviously as they're literally lying all over the place). A nice higher end black mini-van will do the job.


----------



## UberC (Apr 18, 2015)

Truly has changed from 3 years ago when I made $40-45/hr. every Friday, Saturday and Sunday in Los Angeles or Orange County, after expenses. I'm doing the same times and hours and lucky to bring in $22-$25. So many cars but I do it cause I've grown to love it and like the extra cash.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Stop complaining...
> 
> Quit & get a real job if u don't like the current market. Otherwise, keep quiet & keep it moving. When every1 & their brother & sister can get a license, a car & phone for the app, what do u expect?


I have a real job jackass, uber is on the side.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UBER'S new take on GOD'S view 
They view them self as GOD

they just pull levers and enjoy the show


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I think the thing that frustrates me the most is I know how uber COULD be. Decent rates, proper insurance and a balanced number of drivers and it would be great. Instead it's a ********* company run by an app.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I think the thing that frustrates me the most is I know how uber COULD be. Decent rates, proper insurance and a balanced number of drivers and it would be great. Instead it's a ********* company run by an app.


It's called regulation


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I have a real job jackass, uber is on the side.


So why complain then JACKA**

Since u have another "real" job, focus on that & stop b****. Unlike u, some of us actually need this for income & ppl like u are saturating the market.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Some why complain then JACKA**
> 
> Since u have another "real" job, focus on that & stop b****. Unlike u, some of us actually need this for income & ppl like u are saturating the market.


Amen


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

So I don't have the right to work a part time job on the weekends?


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> So I don't have the right to work a part time job on the weekends?


You have the right to work but do NOT complain like its all or nth for u wen its not.

I had a stable well paying retail part-time job prior to Uber & Lyft that had all the benefits from health insurance to phone bill discounts but had to leave it for school due to flexibility.

Uber filled that flexibility problem & paid well (@ first) but then they went on drop the rates & flood the market w/ drivers. So if I complain, its because this is my ONLY means to get by for now & pay my bills till I graduate & get a full time salary job.

I will be the first to say my days of enjoying being an Uber driver are long gone. Pax these days are condescending, entitled & expect a 10-star service @ minimum wage rates. But it's the most flexible option right now & the direct deposit checks that come weekly is hard to beat. Thus, I stay on my grind & try to suck it up. I have been driving ONLY during surges of *1.5x* or higher for the past 3 months now due to the rates being so unprofitable.

If I can find sth as flexible and pays I will jump ship in a heartbeat

You on the other hand can quit @ anytime.

So quit b******** like u have everything to loose cause u DON'T...


----------



## Fvajda68 (Mar 19, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> It's an absolute joke here in Louisville, cars everywhere. I had high hopes for Derby week but now I'm just so fed up with these assholes that this will be my last week if things don't go well next week. How are you supposed to make money when there's a car on every corner?
> I'm looking at the map now and there's 9 cars within a block of each other in the east side bar district, all just sitting there.
> There are other drivers complaining of the same thing on The uber drivers group on Facebook.
> Time to move on to better things in my life. This shit is a scam and a joke.





AintWorthIt said:


> It's an absolute joke here in Louisville, cars everywhere. I had high hopes for Derby week but now I'm just so fed up with these assholes that this will be my last week if things don't go well next week. How are you supposed to make money when there's a car on every corner?
> I'm looking at the map now and there's 9 cars within a block of each other in the east side bar district, all just sitting there.
> There are other drivers complaining of the same thing on The uber drivers group on Facebook.
> Time to move on to better things in my life. This shit is a scam and a joke.


Yes, that is uber's strategy everywhere. Lucky for us here in Boston there is Lyft to save the day. Lyft cares about drivers, uber does not. And even better, Lyft now gives you the option to get paid daily.


----------



## Fvajda68 (Mar 19, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> UBER'S new take on GOD'S view
> They view them self as GOD
> 
> they just pull levers and enjoy the show


Not very long. No driver with a new car will stay, soon they will have a bunch of wannabe drivers with old beat up cars.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Fvajda68 said:


> Not very long. No driver with a new car will stay, soon they will have a bunch of wannabe drivers with old beat up cars.


I agree


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Eventually the cars people use to Uber with will become junk. It's a matter of time and not too many are making enough to be able to replace their vehicle.

It's a form of darwinism I'd say

Within 5-10 years there will be a huge spike in junked autos all over the world


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Fvajda68 said:


> Not very long. No driver with a new car will stay, soon they will have a bunch of wannabe drivers with old beat up cars.


I don't understand the wannabe comment.

If one is driving people around for money they are a driver not a wannabe.

But you are correct, the average vehicle age will continue to increase. I've already banked the full KBB value of my car when I started driving. I drive a 2002 Subie. The math doesn't work out in my market for a newer vehicle. Maybe a 2010ish Nissan Versa but not a civic or prius.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Uber needs to spend money on marketing and get all the taxi riders to switch to Uber. I see hundreds of Taxis all day and many people still use them daily, standing on the curb waving in the rain.
> 
> But yes, market is getting flooded, even now, i see dozens and dozens of Uber cars on my app driving around or standing still at 3am.


Because many people still want to use someone "a real Taxi driver" that knows what they are doing.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

ORT said:


> Because many people still want to use someone "a real Taxi driver" that knows what they are doing.


The door swings both ways.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> It's an absolute joke here in Louisville, cars everywhere. I had high hopes for Derby week but now I'm just so fed up with these assholes that this will be my last week if things don't go well next week. How are you supposed to make money when there's a car on every corner?
> I'm looking at the map now and there's 9 cars within a block of each other in the east side bar district, all just sitting there.
> There are other drivers complaining of the same thing on The uber drivers group on Facebook.
> Time to move on to better things in my life. This shit is a scam and a joke.


If you threw a rock into Chicago traffic in Dec 2015, there is probably an 80% chance you would hit an UberX car.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Uber needs to spend money on marketing and get all the taxi riders to switch to Uber. I see hundreds of Taxis all day and many people still use them daily, standing on the curb waving in the rain.
> 
> But yes, market is getting flooded, even now, i see dozens and dozens of Uber cars on my app driving around or standing still at 3am.


Uber has already spent so much money trying to bribe people to use them they're begging for more venture capital.

Why should Uber have to spend THEIR money promoting your private contractor gig? Maybe you should start offering free rides (out of your own pocket) to to lure potential clients. ;-)


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Uber has already spent so much money trying to bribe people to use them they're begging for more venture capital.
> 
> Why should Uber have to spend THEIR money promoting your private contractor gig? Maybe you should start offering free rides (out of your own pocket) to to lure potential clients. ;-)


How is it working out for you??


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> How is it working out for you??


How's what working out for me? I'm not the one asking Uber to spend more money bribing customers from the taxi industry.....which, according to you, isn't working so well.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> How's what working out for me? I'm not the one asking Uber to spend more money bribing customers from the taxi industry.....which, according to you, isn't working so well.


/facepalm..


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> /facepalm..


Lol!....


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> It's called regulation


Yes it can be done. I believe places like NY are good examples.


----------

